# [emerge]Compilation python & php failed

## JohnJean

Bonjour,

Après diverses recherches infructueuses , je me tourne vers vous. Impossible de mettre à jour python via emerge.

```
2.6.32-hardened-r9
```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.9 (hardened/linux/amd64, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.15-r3, 2.6.32-hardened-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-hardened-r9-x86_64-VIA_Nano_processor_U2250_-1.6GHz_Capable-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 30 Oct 2012 12:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.6.8, 2.7.3-r1, 3.1.5, 3.2.3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=x86-64 --param l1-cache-size=64 --param  l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -mmmx -msse -msse2  -msse3 -mssse3 -mcx16 -msahf -Os"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=x86-64 --param l1-cache-size=64 --param  l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=1024 -mmmx -msse -msse2  -msse3 -mssse3 -mcx16 -msahf -Os"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv ipv6 justify mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode urandom zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="cgid authz_host dir mime security php5 php actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_default authz_groupfile authz_owner authz_user autoindex vhost_alias usertrack authz_dbm deflate env filter expires ext_filter headers include log_config logio info mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id" APACHE2_MPMS="worker" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="stub_status access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi gzip limit_req limit_zone map proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients upstream_ip_hash userid" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="tarpit pknock chaos delude"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

eselect python list

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6

  [2]   python2.7 *

  [3]   python3.1

  [4]   python3.2
```

emerge :

```
USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" emerge =dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2
```

build.log

http://pastebin.com/fsANXYSL

Et c'est pas tout PHP fail aussi

```
building 'bz2' extension

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -march=x86-64 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mcx16 -msahf -Os -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I. -IInclude -I./Include -I/usr/local/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2/work/Python-2.7.3/Include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2/work/Python-2.7.3 -c /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2/work/Python-2.7.3/Modules/bz2module.c -o build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2/work/Python-2.7.3/Modules/bz2module.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L. -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -L. -fno-strict-aliasing -march=x86-64 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -mcx16 -msahf -Os -fwrapv -DNDEBUG -I. -IInclude -I./Include build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2/work/Python-2.7.3/Modules/bz2module.o -L/usr/local/lib -L. -lbz2 -lpython2.7 -o build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/bz2.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libbz2.a(bzlib.o): warning: relocation against `BZ2_bzDecompressInit' in readonly section `.text'.

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/local/lib/libbz2.a(bzlib.o): relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against symbol `BZ2_bzDecompressEnd' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

```

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous m'apporterez.

Bien cordialement, J-J.Last edited by JohnJean on Wed Oct 31, 2012 12:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## newin

salut  !

je n'ai pas de reponce precise a t'aporter a ton probleime  :Embarassed:  . cependant il semble que les deux emerge fail sur leur module bzip ... 

jme demande si (sauf si tu l'a pas deja fait) un petit "emerge -avp bzip2" ne pourrai pas reveler une piste...   :Smile: 

----------

## JohnJean

C'est ce que je me disais aussi, j'ai reeffectué un émerge bzip2 , rien d'anormale en soit , l'installation ne reporte aucuns problèmes . .

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est quoi ce vieux /usr/local/lib/ tout moisi avec des trucs dedans? D'où est-ce que ça vient? Tu n'aurais pas fait des trucs tout pas propres en dehors de portage, des fois?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ce vieux /usr/local/lib/ tout moisi avec des trucs dedans? D'où est-ce que ça vient? Tu n'aurais pas fait des trucs tout pas propres en dehors de portage, des fois? 

 

Pas mieux !

PS: bien sûr sans oublier de mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## JohnJean

 *Quote:*   

> C'est quoi ce vieux /usr/local/lib/ tout moisi avec des trucs dedans? D'où est-ce que ça vient? Tu n'aurais pas fait des trucs tout pas propres en dehors de portage, des fois?

 

Ca m'est arrivé quelques fois oui mais je ne vois pas où vous voulez en venir ?

 *Quote:*   

> PS: bien sûr sans oublier de mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci 

 

Désolé, j'ai édité en fonction.

J'étais parti sur la piste de bzip2

```
[b]locate libbz2[/b]

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/Makefile-libbz2_so

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.a

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.def

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.dsp

/lib32/libbz2.so.1

/lib32/libbz2.so.1.0

/lib32/libbz2.so.1.0.6

/lib64/libbz2.so.1

/lib64/libbz2.so.1.0

/lib64/libbz2.so.1.0.6

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/Makefile-libbz2_so

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.a

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.def

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.dsp

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.so.1.0

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/libbz2.so.1.0.6

/usr/lib32/libbz2.so

/usr/lib64/libbz2.so

/usr/local/lib64/libbz2.a

[b]locate bzlib[/b]

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.c

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.h

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.o

/etc/bz2/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib_private.h

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.c

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.h

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib.o

/root/temp/bzip2-1.0.6/bzlib_private.h

/usr/include/bzlib.h

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/Codec

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/HSbzlib-0.5.0.3.o

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/libHSbzlib-0.5.0.3.a

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/Codec/Compression

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/Codec/Compression/BZip

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/Codec/Compression/BZip.hi

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/Codec/Compression/BZip/Internal.hi

/usr/lib64/bzlib-0.5.0.3/ghc-6.12.3/Codec/Compression/BZip/Stream.hi

/usr/lib64/ghc-6.12.3/gentoo/bzlib-0.5.0.3.conf

/usr/lib64/ghc-6.12.3/package.conf.d/bzlib-0.5.0.3-c5ec0937926a353fc8418d053c98a6ac.conf

/usr/local/include/bzlib.h

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib/ChangeLog

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib/Manifest

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib/bzlib-0.5.0.1.ebuild

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib/bzlib-0.5.0.2.ebuild

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib/bzlib-0.5.0.3.ebuild

/usr/portage/dev-haskell/bzlib/metadata.xml

/usr/portage/distfiles/bzlib-0.5.0.3.tar.gz

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.1

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.2

/usr/portage/metadata/md5-cache/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3

/usr/share/doc/bzlib-0.5.0.3

/usr/share/doc/bzlib-0.5.0.3/LICENSE.bz2

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/BUILD_TIME

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/CATEGORY

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/CBUILD

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/CFLAGS

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/CHOST

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/CONTENTS

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/COUNTER

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/CXXFLAGS

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/DEFINED_PHASES

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/DEPEND

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/DESCRIPTION

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/EAPI

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/FEATURES

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/HOMEPAGE

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/INHERITED

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/IUSE

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/KEYWORDS

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/LDFLAGS

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/LICENSE

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/PF

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/RDEPEND

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/SIZE

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/SLOT

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/USE

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/bzlib-0.5.0.3.ebuild

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/environment.bz2

/var/db/pkg/dev-haskell/bzlib-0.5.0.3/repository
```

Fausse piste peut-être ?

Cdlt

----------

## guilc

 *JohnJean wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   C'est quoi ce vieux /usr/local/lib/ tout moisi avec des trucs dedans? D'où est-ce que ça vient? Tu n'aurais pas fait des trucs tout pas propres en dehors de portage, des fois? 
> 
> Ca m'est arrivé quelques fois oui mais je ne vois pas où vous voulez en venir ?

 

Au fait que les bugs sont contenus dans ta version de bzip2 contenue dans /usr/local qui a été compilée avec des flags qui ne conviennent pas au code à positionnement indépendant (PIC) généré par portage.

Qu'il faut donc la supprimer de ton système, et utiliser la version de portage, ou faire en sorte que portage ne puisse plus l'utiliser  :Wink: 

----------

